# Time signatures and staff spacing in Sibelius



## dp_audio (Jul 28, 2010)

I converted to Sibelius 6 a few months ago, and so far I am loving it. Previously, I had used Finale, and I had learned all the tricks for turning a score into something appropriate for a scoring session. I'm trying to learn those tricks again in Sibelius, but I'm having trouble with a few things.

Time signatures - I know I can change the style to large or huge and edit the font and somewhat the position, but I can't get it to display only on certain staves or at least certain vertical positions on the page. Does anyone know how to do this? (Also, what font is best for big narrow time signatures?)

Staff spacing - This is more of a general layout question. When I try to drag the bottom staff down on a page, it will only go so far before it snaps to the bottom of the page. I want to be able to drag the bottom staff freely when spacing my staves. How can I set it not to snap like that?


----------



## sbkp (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know about the time signature locations (and would like that answer, too).

But for the second one, if I understand your question correctly, then do this:

House Style > Engraving Rules > Staves

Find "Justify staves when page is at least ___ % full"

Change the number to 100. Then you can drag with no snapping.


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 28, 2010)

sbkp @ Wed Jul 28 said:


> House Style > Engraving Rules > Staves
> 
> Find "Justify staves when page is at least ___ % full"
> 
> Change the number to 100. Then you can drag with no snapping.



Perfect! That's what I needed. Thanks!

Now let's hope someone has an answer for the time signatures issue.


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 25, 2011)

DannyPoit @ Wed Jul 28 said:


> I converted to Sibelius 6 a few months ago, and so far I am loving it. Previously, I had used Finale, and I had learned all the tricks for turning a score into something appropriate for a scoring session. I'm trying to learn those tricks again in Sibelius, but I'm having trouble with a few things.
> 
> Time signatures - I know I can change the style to large or huge and edit the font and somewhat the position, but I can't get it to display only on certain staves or at least certain vertical positions on the page. Does anyone know how to do this? (Also, what font is best for big narrow time signatures?)
> 
> Staff spacing - This is more of a general layout question. When I try to drag the bottom staff down on a page, it will only go so far before it snaps to the bottom of the page. I want to be able to drag the bottom staff freely when spacing my staves. How can I set it not to snap like that?



Hello Danny,

In order to place the time signature(s) on specific staves on the full score do as follow:

1) Go up to the Sibelius main toolbar at the top of the screen and select *House Style>System Object Positions * 

2) From the System Object Position window simply select the instrument(s) you want the time signature(s) to appear on and press OK.

Hope this helps.

Best regards,

Max


----------

